# M-65 Guild Freshman - Lacquer Flaking



## srbillinger (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi

I'm new to Forum and not a luthier (or much a guitar player!) but I love them. I have a 1965 Freshman which is losing lacquer below the 5th fret on back of neck. It's flaking in "strips" and has a spot about an inch square.

How best to repair and/or stop this?

It's an expensive guitar but I don't intend to sell - just want to stop further damage. Is this something I could have a go at myself?

Cheers to all in advance - it's a beauty guitar - much of the Stones Aftermath was a Freshman.

Steve


----------

